# Constantly pulling back muscles



## MFM1466868042 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been lifting for a good few years and have never had back problems, apart from when I did some heavy deadlifts last year. I didn't feel it at the time, but collapsed a few days later in my kitchen with back spasms. It healed up, but since then, I've been having problems with my back in the gym ever since. I keep pulling my back muscles on a regular basis and it's pissing me off as it puts me out of action every time. I'm fairly certain my initial back injury was only muscle related, as I've never experienced tingling or numbness in my legs. I could be wrong though. Also, I give it sufficient time to heal before I attempt any lifting with my back, but it always seems to go again. Any ideas?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Two things.

1, get your back looked at professionally.

2, get someone to check your form at the gym to ensure that you are lifting correctly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1, get your back looked at professionally.
> 
> 2, get someone to check your form at the gym to ensure that you are lifting correctly.


Can't say fairer than that. And if both of those come back clear perhaps head for some soft tissue work on a regular basis.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What is it you do that causes you to "pull" muscles. Is it definitely muscles that are your problem? Did you ever learn why you collapsed?


----------



## rabika (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it seems ok considering his goals.

He will be fully loaded with glycogen when he goes to the gym in the morning from his food the day before, carbs taken prior to training aren't a big deal for someone who isn't dieting.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Get it looked at by a Dr mate, or it may never get any better.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think your back is still injurred, i have a similar prob 2 years on from a pulled muscle and if i`m not careful the damaged area becomes apparent..

go and see and chiro or osteo (docs know s**t about backs, he`ll say rest it and stop training)

get your form checked, consider modifying your ROM.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm with Cal, go to one of those 2 specialists, trying to train through a back injury is asking for trouble.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheers dudes.

My brother in law is a consultant surgeon and he warned me to stay far away from chiropractors as they will give you permanent back problems. The reason doctors say "rest it and stop training" is because there is nothing else you can do for your back, apart from operate if you have a badly herniated disk.

My problem came after I did those deadlifts. I do watch my form as best I can, and there are times when my back is good for weeks/months. Since I posted this in April, my back has been absolutely fine and I've been pushing it hard in the gym without any problems. Then I had the bright idea to try and do some deadlifts again. I deliberately took it easy over a couple of weeks and really didn't go very heavy, but my back didn't like it at all. So I've made peace with the fact that I won't do any deadlifts for a long time(maybe never again).


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i can partial ROM a deadlift with 220kg on bar, i darent even try a lower weight at a lower range 

i also trained an orthopaedic surgeon who works with the specialist who fused my back.. he was no help at all lol..

my chiro uses his finger tips to adjust my back nowadays as they wont "crack" or manipulate a fused spine.

a good chiro wont hurt you back, at worst they`ll make no difference at all lol.

physio`s chiros osteos accupuncturists all have a part to play, they all specialise in certain approaches..

long term tho just pick a ROM you can train with week in week out and not sustain injury, it jsut means you`ll use a bit more weight and as long as the numbers are going up the weight is kinda irrelevant..


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats true what cal said if a certain ROM is possible stick to doing that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not exciting, its not sexy (unlike my avatar), you have to qualify the lifts you do cos they sound great lol... but it allows you to lift consistently (ish lol)


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

What's a ROM? :madgrin:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

range of movement


----------

